# Hilly 100



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

hilly 100 in bloomington In. next weekend, anyone going?:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeatty (Jan 21, 2011)

Going! Hopefully, the first of many Hilly 100s.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I will be there Saturday. Rode Sunday last year and was a HAM radio SAG on Saturday.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll be there! This will be the first time I'm doing it. I am very excited!


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks like the weather is going to be awesome. Hoping the 3 ugly sisters will be there lolol. Good climb.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dank said:


> Looks like the weather is going to be awesome. Hoping the 3 ugly sisters will be there lolol. Good climb.


Three Ugly Sisters ..... the stair-step up Bean Blossom, or something else?

I'll be there Sat, but riding from the east side of Bloomington to the south side to join a group, then to the HH start, then the ride itself (Sat usually closer to 60mi than 50), then home again. So it'll be about a 90-mi day for me.

Going to the CX races at Karst Farms on Sunday.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Hilly 100...have fun*

I've done it in the past, but haven't the last few years. It's gotten a little too crowded for my liking, but it is fun and remember its a casual ride. 
Since it was so nice this past week, I rode part of the route last Tuesday did Bean Blossom and threw in Mt. Gilead, South Shore, Old 37, Lentz....52+ miles.
I plan on hitting the vendor tents this weekend to browse. Should be nice weather, high 66 Saturday and high 78 Sunday with winds.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

eekase said:


> I've done it in the past, but haven't the last few years. It's gotten a little too crowded for my liking, but it is fun and remember its a casual ride.
> Since it was so nice this past week, I rode part of the route last Tuesday did Bean Blossom and threw in Mt. Gilead, South Shore, Old 37, Lentz....52+ miles.
> I plan on hitting the vendor tents this weekend to browse. Should be nice weather, high 66 Saturday and high 78 Sunday with winds.
> 
> Enjoy :thumbsup:


nice ride! I do those roads a lot since I live on the NE side. I've had family in town this week, so haven't been on the bike as much as I'd like.

I typically don't ride the Hilly either .. the crowds and alarming frequency of "_what? I'm not the only one on the road? I can't swerve 6ft and stop in the middle of the road?_" going on can suck the enjoyment out of the fun, beautiful ride. But we're giving a team mate who's moving out of town a send-off, and someone wanted to ride Saturday's route together .... so it looks like I'm in!

The CX on Sunday should be good .... you should think about dropping by.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Working all weekend long...


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

The Hilly Hundred was AWESOME! Perfect weather and beautiful country side. This was the first time I rode my road bike in an event. I didn't think it was crowded at all. To me a large crowd is the like the Boulevard Tour in Chicago. And I thought all the other riders were great. Even the folks riding in big pace-lines. I couldn't get over the lack of vehicle traffic, I swear they closed the roads. I'll definitely being doing the ride again (and again--I hope!).


----------



## adjulian (Apr 27, 2009)

Did my first Hilly Hundred - had a great time riding with a couple of friends. Other than seeing a few accidents that made my stomach turn, the weekend was fantastic. Great weather although that head wind on Day 2 sure made it more fun 

I'll be there next year as well.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes, the weekend was awesome. Whats cool about the crowds on the hills it makes it even more of a challenge. Did see some wrecks, but nothing crazy. Weather was perfect both day's. What I don't understand though is, right before a hill, people get off there bikes and start walking. At least give it a shot. Oh well, had a great time as always. See you next year. Its off to the rollers


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Agree with JUSTTOBIG.... 

Some of the people riding in this event are more dangerous that most automobile traffic.

How many ambulances did you see this year.... two? three?


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Hilly accident*

From what I heard, there was a bad head-on collision between two cyclists. What was told to me was one male cyclist was going down a hill, while the group was going up. There was a narrow bridge and the guy going down crashed into a girl going up. Last someone told me the girl had bad lacerations on her face.....but the guy was paralyzed from the neck down as of 10/19/11. I've been out of town so I don't know the latest info.

Hence, I avoid the Hilly 100.....


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

eekase said:


> From what I heard, there was a bad head-on collision between two cyclists. What was told to me was one male cyclist was going down a hill, while the group was going up. There was a narrow bridge and the guy going down crashed into a girl going up. Last someone told me the girl had bad lacerations on her face.....but the guy was paralyzed from the neck down as of 10/19/11. I've been out of town so I don't know the latest info.
> 
> Hence, I avoid the Hilly 100.....


daaaaaamn.... I'd heard about a wreck, but hadn't heard any details. I know that exact spot .... descending that hill, you would definitely tend to move across the road into oncoming bike traffic as the road bends to the right as it crosses that bridge. But riding in the opposite direction of that sheer volume of bike traffic --- that guy should have had that descent locked down to 20mph or less. Crap ....


----------



## adjulian (Apr 27, 2009)

eekase said:


> From what I heard, there was a bad head-on collision between two cyclists. What was told to me was one male cyclist was going down a hill, while the group was going up. There was a narrow bridge and the guy going down crashed into a girl going up. Last someone told me the girl had bad lacerations on her face.....but the guy was paralyzed from the neck down as of 10/19/11. I've been out of town so I don't know the latest info.
> 
> Hence, I avoid the Hilly 100.....


That is one of the accidents that I saw right after it happened. I am sorry to hear about the gentleman. I saw them both on the ground and he was still face down and obviously not moving. Her face was badly lacerated and there was quite a bit of blood. I hope they're both okay.

And I saw 3-4 ambulances over the 2 days.


----------



## bmp956 (Oct 27, 2005)

eekase said:


> From what I heard, there was a bad head-on collision between two cyclists. What was told to me was one male cyclist was going down a hill, while the group was going up. There was a narrow bridge and the guy going down crashed into a girl going up. Last someone told me the girl had bad lacerations on her face.....but the guy was paralyzed from the neck down as of 10/19/11. I've been out of town so I don't know the latest info.
> 
> Hence, I avoid the Hilly 100.....


To dispel any misinformation, the severely injured rider is my cousin, and we were going down the hill together. The other cyclist wasn't a participant in the hilly, she was just out for a ride on her own, and for whatever reason turned onto our route from the other direction. As we approached the bottom, I know I was concentrating mostly on the steel-decked bridge and didn't notice her at all. The collision occurred right next to me, and it's a sound I still can't get out of my head.

This wouldn't have happened anywhere else but right at this very spot, as it appears that both riders were going downhill and looking down at the bridge, and not forward as would be the case on level ground. Even if both had slowed to 15mph, that's the force of hitting a wall at 30mph. Not something the human body is well equipped to handle, especially when it's totally unexpected. The fortunate thing is that a doctor, who was doing the Hilly, was on the scene in about 5min., and a couple of EMT's soon after, to help stabilize them both before the ambulance got there. We will forever be grateful to her, as well as the resident who called 911 a bunch of times, as there was no cell signal at the location.

My cousin is paralyzed (this is so hard to type) from the chest down, but has some movement, so I, personally (and not being in the medical profession), am encouraged that he can regain enough mobility to be independent, and hopefully even walk again. I know he received the best care possible (thank you, IU Health), and maybe with enough prayer and willpower he will even be able to don the shorts and jersey again someday.

And maybe soon I can look again at my bikes like I used to, with the joy and anticipation that every ride would bring me. Now, they just make my heart sink.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Tell him to hang in there...*

Your cousin is in our thoughts & prayers, as you are as well. Take care.


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

bmp, I too am praying for your cousin. God's blessings.


----------



## adjulian (Apr 27, 2009)

bmp, I am also praying for your cousin. Our prayers are with you and your cousin.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that there is a hope for a positive recovery.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Terrible to hear of this sort of incident. I certainly hope he has a good recovery.


----------



## bmp956 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks to all for your good wishes and kind words. It's nice to know that there is our little community of caring people in this world which seems so full of selfishness and hate so much of the time.

My cousin's progress is slow, with many a setback, but it's still early in his recovery so there's still a level of optimism that keeps us going. But reality is what is is; that cannot be denied. I'll keep my rose colored glasses on as long as I can. Why not? It is the season of miracles, as they say.

Here's wishing all my RBR friends a safe and happy holiday season. Keep 'em spinning, guys.


----------

